# Does Vanilla Oxidize in Melt and Pour soap?



## danielle22033 (Sep 9, 2013)

I was wondering if vanilla oxidized (turns brown) in melt and pour soap or should I use a stabilizer?

Thanks


----------



## Crombie (Sep 10, 2013)

You would not use vanilla flavoring in MP soap.  FOs:  Most vanilla fragrances will turn MP brown so you definitely want to use a stabilizer.


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 10, 2013)

Crombie said:


> You would not use vanilla flavoring in MP soap.  FOs:  Most vanilla fragrances will turn MP brown so you definitely want to use a stabilizer.



Flavouring? I wanted to use a fragrance oil? Is that what you meant?


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, same thing.


----------



## Triquetra (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup it does, I learned the hard way.  So now I have these wonderful tan goats milk M&P that no one seems to want to buy.  I may have to just use them my self.


----------

